# wuz up h.a.m in the forum!



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

hey halloween forum!
my name is jake, and i am the scaremasta' of haunted acres manor. starting in 2000, with my passion and constant dreaming of the holiday known as: halloween i created my local,free haunted house. starting at my home location with 4- 4x4's, black tarp, and a covered porch, we have grown by leaps and bounds. I now operate the haunted house at another location with sooooooo much space,hence acres. the haunted house is now operated out of a two-car garage and is expanded upon. the property sits on two acres as is the reason behind the name of my haunted house: HAUNTED ACRES MANOR. I love halloween, and it appears yall do too. so greetings from tx, and yee-haw!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Party


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Jake!


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family, come on in.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Could it be? Another haunter from Texas! What part?
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

joker said:


> Could it be? Another haunter from Texas! What part?
> Welcome to the forum!


...southeast texas my dear joker, lol :lolkin:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello And Welcome


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for all these warm welcomes guys, i appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Jake Ryan....he's ideal for sure" LOL! Couldn't help myself.

Welcome to HauntForum...now you can never leave....wahahahahaha!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> "Jake Ryan....he's ideal for sure" LOL! Couldn't help myself.
> 
> Welcome to HauntForum...now you can never leave....wahahahahaha!


haha- i guess your a fan of sixteen candles, but nevertheless my name is from the only and only big JAKE and nolan RYAN....it's a mere coincidence on the name from the movie....

-did you like my promo vid?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Tex, howdy from Oklahoma. Hope you like it here.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, c'mon in and chat a spell


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy!!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HIYA HAM i love it!! HAM too funny. I cant wait to see pictures of your haunt. Why not let us know a bit about you like your age and whether you are male or female Its nice to know if im talking to a woman or a man since i hate going hey you unspecified gender person  Where at in TX we have some haunters here from there maybe you all are close enough to do a MNT get together?? I hope you love it here cuz we are FANTASTIC


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah-*ham* i like it too.
i'm redefining the meaning of it,lol.
it's like,"hey guys you going to ham this year"?
i think it's easier to remember.....

STATS:
Age: 20
Sex: yes,lol - MALE
Location: Southeast TX


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

HauntedAcresManor said:


> haha- i guess your a fan of sixteen candles, but nevertheless my name is from the only and only big JAKE and nolan RYAN....it's a mere coincidence on the name from the movie....
> 
> -did you like my promo vid?


Ah, yes love that movie and loved your promo vid.

We have been to several Rangers games when Nolan Ryan was not pitching...we just didn't get lucky enough to see him play. Then he retired, darn it. 

Welcome to the family...I was serious....You can NEVER LEAVE!:devil::jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Waaaaaaazzuuuuuuup! Welcome aboard Jake.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

---thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome h.a.m.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WElcome to the forum HAM


----------

